# Couple items I got a "S" fest; some good deals!



## llskis (Apr 11, 2013)

Here is a couple of items I got at "S" fest last week. The K335 is gorgeous.(Had to do just
a little work to get to original specs.) On my "waiting table" is a excellant 374 (Dummy) body
and a cracked frame. I got another frame(Cast) coming in from Doug Peck now. Also picked
up some odds/ends. Both items where bought by "dickering" and the deal was excellant.
BTW: The experts tell me that for some reason the A/F decided to have 374 as the dummy
and 375 the power unit. In all other cases the lower number is the power and higher number is the dummy. You figure out why. Comments? Larry:dunno:


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

OMG !! That 335 is gorgeous !! Nice buy!! I have a 377/378 T & P Set but cannot remember which is powered. I thought the 377 was the powered unit of that set?


----------



## AmFlyerMike (Apr 6, 2013)

NICE!!

According to the Gilbert Gallery, "Unlike Gilbert's other engine sets, it is the higher-numbered #375 that is powered and the #374 unpowered."

Don, that page also confirms that with your set, it would be the 378 (made only in 1956) that is unpowered.

http://www.geocities.com/theupstairstrain/engines-GP-Series.html

I'm terribly jealous of you both! Those are all on my wish list! hwell:


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Nice K335.. I have the twin of yours and love mine.. I also had the K335 when I was a kid...


----------

